# «Depressão Esmeraldina» - 27 e 28 de Setembro 2008



## jonhfx (26 Set 2008 às 20:51)

O meu primeiro post neste forum...
Vivo na madeira com o SrºRog mas do "outro lado da ilha". 
Hoje ainda não choveu, mas parece que vamos ter algo durante a noite...
aqui ficam umas fotos que tirei pelas 18:30...
comprimentos.


----------



## Sueste (27 Set 2008 às 11:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Às 10.45h ainda havia acumulação de granizo, que caíu forte por estas bandas.






http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=foto0277qn1.jpg





http://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=foto0279vi6.jpg





http://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=foto0278cn1.jpg


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 11:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui vao duas fotos acabadinhas de tirar agora... dentro do escritorio mas da para ver o tempo por aqui:







Zona Este (Para o lado do Rio Guadiana)







Lado Sul.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia

Por aqui o dia começou pelas 07:15h com uma bela trovoada!!! Durou cerca de 1 hora, mas deu para tirar algumas fotos:













Consegui também uns videos, quando os editar coloco aqui!

Quanto a chuva, aqui não caiu nada de especial....!!
Foi um belo inicio da Esmeraldina por aqui


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Fotos da zona de Faro e arredores depois da borrasca por volta das 10:30. Em Faro (cidade) não choveu, mas nas freguesias rurais já não se pode dizer o mesmo.  

O que era estranho é que as núvens corriam de leste para oeste... 

A norte de Faro











Praia de Faro






Não fotografei mas haviam 2 pessoas com a toalha estendida na praia supostamente a apanhar sol... 











Neste momento temos bastantes abertas no tecto de núvens mas o vento tem vindo a aumentar...


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Set 2008 às 14:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Isto está a ficar lindo vem tudo a caminho do Litoral   vejo formações lindas em todo o Interior e Sul vou pegar na máquina e dar uma volta   para mim o fim da tarde pode ser muito bom vejo uma linha instável a SE ainda no Alentejo que pode rebentar a todo o momento a vir para esta zona



CONFIRMO! esta a vir qualquer coisa para aqui!


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 16:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Fotos daquela Trovoada fraca perto de Setubal: Nada de especial espero que de noite rebentem para poder ai sim sacar umas boas fotos


----------



## CMPunk (27 Set 2008 às 16:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Fotos do Momento:

*Lado Este, Olhão, Tavira, V.R.S.A*






*Lado Norte, Loulé*






*Lado Norte, Loulé*






*Lado NW, Almancil*






*Lado SW, Quarteira, Portimão*


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 16:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Vem ai alguma coisa não parece!!?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 17:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Visto que o grosso da festa ainda não quer vir para terra...







Ayamonte esta a bombar mesmo aqui ao lado!!

Neste momento tudo muito calmo...


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 17:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bem malta vem ai uma  que pena não se já noite  mas acredito depois de ver a ultima run do GFS que toda a madrugada vai ser activa nesta zona


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 17:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Já se ouve bem...


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 17:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Olá!

Aqui estão algumas fotos, peço desculpa pela qualidade, esta é a que o Miguel refere, vista de Almada:








E esta foto está na direcção Montijo


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 17:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Passsou tudo ao lado... mas o som dos trovões (ao longe) já bastou para me alegrar

Em cerca de 40 minutos... a céula desfez-se toda!

Aqui fica o Time Lapse da _dita_...



Ena... Miguel, vais ter festa... pela certa...


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Actualização
Sudoeste





Oeste




Sudeste:





Dados:
Temperatura: 25.3ºC a descer
Pressão 1010hpa


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A mesma célula fotografada pelo Miguel a chegar aqui...






O "penico" deve estar prestes a encher


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2008 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui fiacam as fotos da célula que referi á pouco, peço desculpa pela má qualidade mas isto foi tirado pelo meu nokia


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 18:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bem então vamos lá agora com mais calma  a precipitação na ultima hora vai em  *30,7mm*, a rajada mais alta foi de *47,4km/h*...

Tentei e de que maneira apanhar raios mas a chuva e o vento estragou tudo pois quando não estava ainda a chover mal se via raios assim que começa a chover foi um festival de raios resumindo não apanhei nada...


...Mentira...

Aqui está a única foto em condições que deu para tirar tal foi o temporal que se abateu...








Atemperatura deu uma queda para os 17,7ºC actuais e 90% de humidade...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2008 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por aqui o dia começou pelas 07:15h com uma bela trovoada!!! Durou cerca de 1 hora, mas deu para tirar algumas fotos:
> 
> ...



Mais umas fotos desta manhâ:


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Luis França disse:


> Por aqui fotografei uma wall-cloud em formação, granizo do tamanho de ervilhas e, às vezes, avelãs, raios com fartura por cima de Sintra, Roca, Ericeira, e no mar.



Pois foi  a temperatura tá a subir


----------



## Luis França (27 Set 2008 às 20:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A bigorna dupla que veio de Vendas Novas.





As últimas nuvens antes do pôr-do-sol e que continuam a despejar:













Tudo ao mais alto nível...


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Set 2008 às 21:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Lisboa agora!


----------



## Luis França (27 Set 2008 às 21:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A EPAL do céu ou uma forte granizada.



Uma visão mais alargada do que se passou por cima de mim.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 22:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Excelentes fotos e vídeos!!


Após dezenas de Descargas, essencialmente a Oeste, eis que já está tudo calmo...

Aqui ficam umas fotografias de hoje


*Wall Cloud*















































*Começa a Trovoada*






















Neste momento tenho 19,7ºC, mas já tive 19,1ºC
Humidade a 60%, mas já tive 67%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,7ºC

Pelo Tucifal, onde se encontra o André, a tarde também foi atribulada, com alguma chuva e trovoadas localizadas!


----------



## Gato Preto (28 Set 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui estão 2 fotos da trovoada que se abateu entre Setubal e a Caparica.
Foram tiradas na praia da Rainha perto das 19h, mais coisa menos coisa.











Tive de fugir para o carro para não apanhar uma molha.

Tenho mais, mas como ainda sou um maçarico neste forum, ainda não consegui colocar outras.


----------



## Perfect Storm (28 Set 2008 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas!!
Antes de mais, queria dar os parabéns ao Gil pelas fantásticas fotos (em especial a ultima sem duvida a minha favorita).

Hoje fiz uma visita ao cabo Carvoeiro e ao caminhar para o meio/final da tarde, aproximou-se uma célula vinda de sul que infelizmente acabou por se dissipar





[/URL][/IMG]

A tarde foi fantástica digna de um dia de verão, a temperatura registada pelo 
automóvel chegou aos 30ºC

A ilha das Berlengas ao longe com a supostamente célula em dissipação.





[/URL][/IMG]

Mais uma vez parece que não vou ter o prazer de assistir a uma verdadeira trovoada só mesmo aí para o Sul. 
Neste momento por aqui temos céu limpo, Temp 20ºC​, Hr49%, Pressão 1018hpa e uma noite verdadeiramente Tropical


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2008 às 00:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Luis França disse:


> A Sul da serra de Sintra , na direcção de Cascais já vejo grandes clarões. Segunda dose!



Sim, eu também já vi alguns... mas são tão tímidos, que só estando atento é que se detectam... mas pode ser que evolua...



Perfect Storm disse:


> Boas!!
> Antes de mais, queria dar os parabéns ao Gil pelas fantásticas fotos (em especial a ultima sem duvida a minha favorita).



Muito Obrigado pelos simpáticos comentários! As tuas fotos também estão muito boas!


Para matar saudades áqueles que tiveram menos sorte... aqui fica um vídeo desta tarde (pelas 19:30), no qual se houve um trovão...

Pena que não tenha começado o vídeo um pouco antes...
Aconselho vivamente a colocar o som, não no máximo (já não é hora), mas num volume mais elevado...



Neste momento tenho 18,8ºC
Humidade a 71%


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2008 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom, por aqui já chove.
A Sul, junto ao mar, já se vislumbram alguns relâmpagos, ainda muito lá ao longe!!

Aqui fica então um video e outra foto de hoje de manhã:






EDIT: mais um video:


----------



## Relâmpago (28 Set 2008 às 01:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Olá

A montanha não veio a Maomé...

Fui a Alcochete, cerca das 15 h e deparou-se-me um bonito, mas temível espectáculo: uma valente trovoada apanhada pelo caminho. Presenciei 3 ou 4 descargas nuvem-solo, num curto período de tempo e uma valente carga de água. A um primo meu que foi comigo, sugeri-lhe que levasse a câmara dele, fraquinha, com algumas fracas possibilidades de vídeo. Foi pena, pois não teve a presença de espírito suficiente para filmar o espectáculo. Estava cheio de medo. Eu ia a conduzir e não dava jeito parar no meio da charneca (entre sobreiros e postes de alta tensão) naquelas condições. Não podia mesmo. Às tantas o meu primo já ia a tremer com a câmara desligada. Uma das descargas devia-se ter dado a uns 300 m adiante do carro.  Mesmo assim ainda deu para obter algumas imagens aproveitáveis. Recebi-as agora por e-mail. A aproximação à célula, e aspectos ameaçadores do céu. Foi pena, pois podia ter-se conseguido, potencialmente, um bom material de 'reportagem'. Conclusão: tenho que arranjar uma câmara de vídeo razoável e ser eu a tratar de tudo


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 09:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui a sul está assim...


----------



## Agreste (28 Set 2008 às 10:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Cores do dia de hoje...







Tem estado assim desde as 05 da manhã. Chove de forma intermitente e há trovoadas dispersas. «Aquela foto» ainda não deu para apanhar. O céu está todo igual e é difícil saber de onde vem a proxíma trovoada.


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2008 às 12:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da trovoada que se abateu ontem aqui pela zona perto das 19h..peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos mas o telemóvel sucks ..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Set 2008 às 12:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Continua a chover com força e ja oiço trovoes ao fundo...ao longe..

Algumas fotos da situaçao na minha zona:


----------



## Agreste (28 Set 2008 às 13:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

O capacete de nuvens mantém-se mas penso que vamos entrar agora numa fase de aguaceiros... 






Por volta do meio-dia era assim que (quase) se via Faro lá ao longe.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 15:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui está assim...








21,9ºC, 60%HR e vento moderado de E...rajada máx.: 37,9km/h


----------



## Agreste (28 Set 2008 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Após uma pausa durante a hora de almoço, iniciámos a tarde com aguaceiros. O tempo a sul já começou a carregar. Chove mas não há trovoadas.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 16:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Ai vem a chuvinha de SE...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2008 às 17:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Acabei de chegar da rua. Fui dar uma volta para ver os efeitos da Esmeraldina aqui no concelho de Lagoa. Para já tudo normalizado, sem grandes inundações!! No entanto notam-se já alguns terrenos saturados de água, pelo que se continuar a chover assim durante esta noite, ~vão haver algumas complicações!!

Junto ao mar o tempo está muito carregado, com trovoadas ao largo!

Por aqui acabou de cair uma carga de água bem forte, acompanhada de vento forte e 3 trovões!!!

julgo que do lado de Portimão a situação esteja um pouco pior, pois todo o "escuro" seguia nessa direcção, assim como a chuva!!

Aqui ficam algumas fotos de hoje:


----------



## Agreste (28 Set 2008 às 17:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Não sei o que pode dar mais de si mas penso que a «Esmeraldina» terminou. O capacete de nuvens desfez-se e o sol já brilha no céu. Ainda assim devemos ter acumulado valores próximos dos 80 mm durante todo o fim-de-semana, o que fica bem acima dos valores normais para o mês de Setembro e mais próximos de um típico mês de Novembro. Vamos ver como nos vai correr o mês de Outubro.


----------



## CMPunk (28 Set 2008 às 17:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui tenho fotos tiradas no momento.

Lado Este, Olhão, Tavira






Lado Norte, Loulé






Lado Sul, Faro






Lado SW, Almancil






Lado Norte, Loulé






Aqui está tudo.


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

céu a SE








céu a SW











Tá bom é prás couves 








parece que ainda a festa no Algarve


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Set 2008 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Ai esta as fotos da esmeraldina..ou consequencias..

Foto reportagem de V.R.S.A:

Pois bem, com disse na hora de almoço fui averiguar a questao na zona... :







Uma das avenidas de V.R.S.A..


]


Continuando...





























Amnaha ha mais... ate amanha pois agora esta bastante calmo...  Inte...


----------



## ecobcg (29 Set 2008 às 00:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Ora boas noites!!
Só agora consegui cá vir, pois estive muito ocupado com a Esmeraldina!!
Pois é, depois de ter ido dar uma volta, conforme referi no meu post anterior, pensava eu que a chuva iria ficar por ali, bem como as trovoadas!!!

PURO ENGANO!!!!

Choveu praticamente desde as 15h até às 22h, com picos MUITO FORTES entre as 19h e as 21h!!

Quanto à trovoada, foi um Regalo, pois manteve-me agarrado à máquina de filmar cerca de 3 horas, entre as 18h e as 21h!!

Fica então aqui uma pequena amostra das 64 FOTOS que consegui tirar (se alguém souber de algum site onde possa meter isto tudo???):













































Para já acho que chega!!


----------



## vitamos (29 Set 2008 às 11:23)

Mais uma vez de salientar as excelentes foto-reportagens aqui presentes! Nuca é demais agradecer a dedicação dos nossos membros!


----------



## Brunomc (29 Set 2008 às 16:36)

grandes fotos e videos 

Parabéns a todo o pessoal..


----------



## ACalado (29 Set 2008 às 16:44)

belas reportagens


----------



## Brigantia (7 Out 2008 às 22:50)

Tenho andado um pouco ausente por motivos profissionais, agora entre Lisboa e Leiria mas vale sempre a pena arranjar algum tempo para passar pelo MeteoPT. 

Mais um excelente seguimento e boas fotos para mais tarde recordar
Parabéns para todos os membros


----------

